# Network Missing After Install (sit0 instead of enp7s0)

## crayztechnique

ifconfig -a outputs the following

```
lo: flags=73<UP, LOOPBACK, RUNNING> mtu 65536

               inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0

               inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 scopeid 0x10<host>

               loop txqueuelen 0 (Local Loopback)

               RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

               RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0 

               TX packets 0 bytes 0 (o.o B)

               TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions

      sit0:  flags=128<NOARP> mtu 1480

               sit txqueuelen 0 (IPv6-in-IPv4)

               RX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

               RX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 frame 0

               TX packets 0 bytes 0 (0.0 B)

               TX errors 0 dropped 0 overruns 0 carrier 0 collisions 0 
```

My network was configured as enp7s0 and it's not showing up now.

----------

## crayztechnique

Could not find any help on this. Got impatient and just reinstalled. Works fine now.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

crayztechnique,

Your kernel driver was not built, or not load or both.

----------

